# My details and algae problems



## duckdog (Oct 21, 2005)

Ok since I have asked a few questions and not clarified my setup here it goes, this tank has been running for approx 2.5 months and I have a green fuzz algae on my swords and a few others

55gal tank
2 2l diy running on a in-line reactor/diffuser
eheim 2215 filter
160 watts of light t-12' 6500k
Med planted tank med to high light plants
assorted fish tetras and loaches

I dose 
Flourish Excel daily
Flourish trace 2 x weekly
Flourish 2 x weekly
at the recommended dose

Water tests with hagen test kits

Temp 82
Ph 6.8
GH 180
ammonia 0
phosphate read mild yellow on kit it must register blue? to get a reading
Nitrate 20 water changed today I slacked
Nitrite .3
Iron chelated 0
Iron non-chelated 0
KH 90

I have an algae problem mainly on ,my swords any suggestions?

Cheers and
Thank You 
Nelson


----------



## Milan (Jul 6, 2005)

In my mind you are lacking PO4. Flourish is nothing more than K+TEs. Why are you adding Flourish Trace on the top of it? Anyhow, no PO4 in your recepie. If you prefer commercial ferts, you should introduce Flourish Phosphorus, and possibly Flourish Nitrogen (NO3 will drop once you remove the PO4 limitation). Scrap Flourish Trace.

You may also revisit your dosing, since Seachem dosing recommendations are made for an average lights tank, and your tank is close to 3w/gal.


----------



## duckdog (Oct 21, 2005)

PO4 was on my mind to as the reading was zero today I did get KH2PO4 from hydrophonics the six pack stuff what would you recommend as a starter amount to see?


----------



## Milan (Jul 6, 2005)

duckdog said:


> PO4 was on my mind to as the reading was zero today I did get KH2PO4 from hydrophonics the six pack stuff what would you recommend as a starter amount to see?


I would bring it up to 1.5-2 ppm as a starter. Keep adding until you see the NO3 drop. You can use the Fertilator to calculate the amount.


----------



## duckdog (Oct 21, 2005)

But I also thought PO4 was a large contribution to algae forming, well expanding to to the algae feeding on it


----------



## Milan (Jul 6, 2005)

duckdog said:


> But I also thought PO4 was a large contribution to algae forming, well expanding to to the algae feeding on it


 On the contrary. It's an "old school" myth.


----------



## duckdog (Oct 21, 2005)

Very cool ty so according to Chuck's planted tank calc, I have to use that because I have no weight scale

1 teaspoon of KH2PO4
50ml water 
=

Dosing 1 ml of source equals adding .32ppm so I would have to add 4ml to bring it up to 1.28 

Is this correct? and using a teaspoon to measure work this work out ok? Thank you so much for the help


----------



## Milan (Jul 6, 2005)

duckdog said:


> Very cool ty so according to Chuck's planted tank calc, I have to use that because I have no weight scale
> 
> 1 teaspoon of KH2PO4
> 50ml water
> ...


I believe it is. You are welcome.


----------



## duckdog (Oct 21, 2005)

ty kh2po4 added now my level is 1ppm I will gradually increase it tommorow at least I know I have the chemistry right there lol One down thousands to go


----------



## Milan (Jul 6, 2005)

Good luck. You can kiss your algae goodby in a week or so ....


----------



## duckdog (Oct 21, 2005)

Again thank you so much, love people helping out hopefully I can lend some help later to newcommers. I have another question I finally got the fert calcs figured out but one I want to mix my chelated trace PMDD by itself but have no idea on mixing it alone and dosing if anyone has any ideas the trace contains

#6 Chelate Trace element (Fe 7%, B 1.3%, Mn 2%, Zn 0.4%, Cu 0.1%) 

Cheers and ty again 
Nelson


----------



## Milan (Jul 6, 2005)

You can find that info here:
http://ca.geocities.com/[email protected]/02.04.TE.pdf


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi duckdog
The #6 TE six pack from hydroponics store is the best trace element mix. I’ve been using it exclusively for a long time. 

Edward


----------



## duckdog (Oct 21, 2005)

Just put it in today I dosed 3.5ml into my 55gal just to start with and I noticed a big diff instantly I tested for iron 1hr later and I still have 0 lol I gues tomorow up to 5.5 as per my info d/l


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
Your Fe test kit will always show zero. Don’t worry about that. Dose daily as suggested and you be fine. 

Edward


----------



## duckdog (Oct 21, 2005)

For chelated and non-chelated? Why did I get the test kit then lol. So there is no real reason to test FE then? 

Cheers


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
The only test is to know the dosage amount and watching plants new growth. If the new growth is suddenly white then there is not sufficient trace element concentration. Of course, if all other parameters are right. 
I dose 0.01 (24 drops / 100 gall) to 0.02 (48 drops / 100 gall) ppm Fe daily and never seen deficiency. Some aquariums even run 30Watt UV sterilization and 6 Wpg PC. 

Thank you
Edward


----------



## duckdog (Oct 21, 2005)

Well that explains alot when I was dosing with flourish lol yesterday and prior the new growth is suddenly white as you stated so I need to increase my dose the pps says take your tanks gals and / by ten to get mls needed so I need 5.5 daily, today I dosed 3.5mls as stated so tomorrow I will go with the 5.5 and see from there I do have high light so it's likely being sucked up like crazy.

Again TY
I am learning every minute lol
Nelson


----------



## duckdog (Oct 21, 2005)

*Algae pics*

Here's a couple pics, any sugestions? I started the pps dosing as recomended 2 days ago and they do look better. They grow in really bright then turn a bit darker the algae :-(


----------

